# Do my puppy meets the standard ?



## kyriette (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello all )

I m a very happy futur mommy of a maltese puppy
I did a lot of research and I found this breeder who is geniunely in love with her dogs and have only few females.

I choose a very cute male puppy but since I m new to the maltese, I don t know if he meets the race standard ? She told me that he has a little yellow on his ears and is a bit big for a maltese ( he s going to weight around 8 lbs ... ) but I love his face, what do you think ? He seems to be a full blood maltese for me, he has a chubby face, is it in the race standard ?

I trust the breeder and I just wanted a pet puppy but since I m new I wanted to be sure that everything seems fine )



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

He is 9 weeks old on the photos
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi! Welcome to Sm!!

Your little guy looks like a cutie!!

From this pic, it's hard to tell if he 'fits' the breed standard but honestly, if he's a pet, it doesn't really matter too much. How much does he weigh at 9 weeks? 8 lbs is 'over' the breed standard. 

Is he AKC registered? When does she let her puppies go to their new homes? How big are the parents? That might give you an idea of how big he will be. Have you seen the parents? If they are bigger than the standard, chances are your puppy will be bigger too. The standard calls for 4-7 lbs with 4-6 prefered. 

dont' worry about the lemon on the ears, not a big deal!

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## kyriette (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello 

Thanks a lot for your answer )
The breeder will let him go at 10 weeks, his parents are smaller ( around 5-7 lbs ) but he s a really big baby
He will be akc registered with neutering contract


thanks a lot


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hi and Welcome! Your puppy is absolutely adorable and looks exactly like a maltese to me :thumbsup:. Sometimes bigger is better - as they are more sturdy....and give you more to hug. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

What a CutiePie...he looks beautiful. Whatever his weight, he'll be your closest friend. My Malts are fully grown around 10 lbs and my daughter's Malt is right at standard 6lbs. You won't know until he's probably a year or more.

Welcome to this forum :thumbsup: you'll find so much helpful info here on all stages of your baby's life, glad you found it. I would have been lost without it!


mary anna herk and theena:wub:


----------



## kyriette (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello 

Thanks a lot for your help 
When I first choose to have a maltese dog, it s because we are living in a small house, and we are looking for a small dog with great temperament  
I didn t know a lot about the race standard but the breeder seems to be very honest, the puppy is bigger than his sisters but I don t care, he s so chubby it s even cuter for me 
I just wanted to be sure that purebred maltese can be of this size and it s normal 
I m going to visit all the other sections and read the usefull advices for new puppy moms )

Thanks again


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think he look pure maltese to me n he is mega cute !!!


----------

